
Nutrition Science Is Broken. This New Egg Study Shows Why - Trisell
https://undark.org/2019/07/18/science-of-eggs/
======
rossdavidh
"To put it another way: Eat what you like but keep it balanced..."

That is, actually, a pretty poor summary of the experts the author quoted just
a couple paragraphs above. But I agree with the overall conclusion that
nutrition science is mostly bogus.

------
vikramkr
Nutrition science is broken - because people keep using random new studies to
try and make points about nutrition.

